# floating versus swaying



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

If the top leaves of my plant (in this case, hygrophelia corymbosa) are long and swaying on the surface, does that count as a surface plant, per se? I mean, when it comes to the benefits of having floating plants, do they need to have their roots exposed? I know these leaves are blocking light (I want them to) but is there any other advantage to having them grow long like that? Is there a disadvantage?

here's my tank - the plants have already been halved once. They aren't shy.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> If the top leaves of my plant (in this case, hygrophelia corymbosa) are long and swaying on the surface, does that count as a surface plant, per se?


Personally, I would say, no, since it is rooted. If your goal is to block out some light, then it functions as your intentions desire. If it gets too thick, your understory plants will be affected by a lack of lighting. IMO, it's also a matter of personal taste - some folks like to see some plants swaying in the current, some don't. (After having written all this, I'm not sure I've answered your question  )


----------

